# Footy Banter Thread



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Well seems this UK forum is meant to be just for Piranha specific talk lets try to keep all football banter to one thread. Can just get topped each game or bit of news that way!

I'll start, we beat Brum 7-0 tonight! We played well, but they were absolutly shocking!! Who said we had goal troubles anyway, thats 15 in the last 3 games!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I watched the game and i agree brum were dreadfull, but I cant take anything away from liverpool who were brilliant. Totally carved the defence open numourus times. That Risse strike was brilliant, and im liking Crouch more and more every game. He can be a threat on the floor aswell as in the air. Had to laugh at Maik Taylor at the end, as the commentator said, it just summed up birminghams performance.

I couldnt understand it when supporters were leaving so early. Even if my team were getting batterd like that, if id payed 30 odd quid i wouldnt be leaving with 30 minutes still left! Infact i'd stay just to watch the liverpool performance


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yeah, I didnt understand them going early. I mean Ive never seen a game where we've been on the end of a score like that....but still I wouldnt leave early!

Risse's was a peach of a goal. He may not be the best defender in the world but he always offers that added attacking option when he comes forward.

I have been trying to tell people about Crouch all season. Even when he had a bt of a tough time scoring at the beginning of the season all the liverpool fans could see the skill he had on the ball. And the different options he opens up with his height is great.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i reckon West Ham NEED Middlesboro next round


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I think Newcastle could beat Chelsea tonight, about to kick-off so will have to see!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I agree there. Newcastle have some very talented players in the squad and on their day they can be a good team. Add on that that Chelsea arent in their richest vain of form and it could be a good night for newcastle. But then again, newcastle were totally dominated by man utd, and liverpool dominated against them didnt they? So if Chelsea get back to their usual self the toon could be in for a drubbing.

edit, just swithed on the tv and its already 1-0, maybe a repeat of last night lol


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Still think newcastle could grab a goal back..just might be after chelsea get 2 or 3.

It'll never be as high as last night, Chelsea just never kill games off like that. Are more prepared to get 2 and sit back on it.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

if brum had a full and fit team i think things would have been a lot closer. but thats football and its just who turns up on the nite that determins how good an whole team plays


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

of course, thats why football is a squad game. Its not just about having 11 good players you need 20+, hence why when teams get injuries the really good sides show though as they can handle it.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Agree with everyone in what there sayin bout Chelsea simply not finishing teams off at the moment was likin the liverpool performance aswel wel deserved the drubbing like jus hope then can keep the form goin in the premiership and knock man u down into 3rd









What bout are game last night?
Was wel dissapointed to lose to palace wen we could ov gone within 1 point of Sheff utd wi them stil to play

the run in the championship for the second automatic place is guna b close tho


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah, I imagine Leeds to get it though, Sheff Utd bottle it every year.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i seriously have to question Mourinhos decisions,ie subs and team selection. i realise that chelsea are doing well but if hes so 'SPECIAL' do you think he could have kept sunderland up with no money? no is the correct answer. his team is doing well because he has so much money to spend,not because if his managerial ability (imo)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

agreed! Anyone could manage chelsea and be top of the premiership as can buy whoever they need and also everyone else the other teams need (SWP, Ballack, Simao, etc.)

I know he did well winning things pre-chelsea but it was hardly proven management skills.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

pre-chelsea.......portugese league is worse than the scottish. enough said.

anyway .... who is going to get them in the next round ??


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

it'll fixed for a Liverpool vs Chelsea final. Im not too bothered though as will make for a better day beating them at Cardiff!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hope your right. my bro is a chelsea supporter and it would kill me to lose to them in the final


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Ratman said:


> Agree with everyone in what there sayin bout Chelsea simply not finishing teams off at the moment was likin the liverpool performance aswel wel deserved the drubbing like jus hope then can keep the form goin in the premiership and knock man u down into 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still confident premiership football will be played at beautiful downtown brammel lane next season! That is if Warnock stops messing things up. Waht the hell was he thinking putting jags at right back! best midfielder we've got and he puts him at right back!


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Pity we didnt beat chelsea the other night we played ok but Chelsea dont need to cheat they could beat us fair and square DelHorno the diving cheating BXXXXXX but it happens maybe next year lol

Die hard TOON FAN

Aint at Cardiff there being played at premiership grounds


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

toppit said:


> Pity we didnt beat chelsea the other night we played ok but Chelsea dont need to cheat they could beat us fair and square DelHorno the diving cheating BXXXXXX but it happens maybe next year lol
> 
> Die hard TOON FAN
> 
> Aint at Cardiff there being played at premiership grounds


meant the final!

And yeah they are cheating fookers! SWP dived to get your man sent off as he never touched him. And I hate how Chelsea player ALWAYS surround the referee and the ref never takes any action during the game.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I used to like chelsea but iv really gone off them now. The whole team are cheats. Drogba, SWP, del horno and worst of all Robben are all divers (Robbens the worst out of the lot) And even JT is a cheat, arguably the best defender in the premiership, but still a cheat. Just watch most of the goals they get from corners and you can garuntee Terry or Carvalho is either holding someone back or obstructing someone. The thing that frustrates me about it is they are a very talented team, and shouldnt need to cheat.

There should deffinately be stronger punishments for divers after seeing video evidence. That kind of wussy foreign stuff doesnt belong in the English game


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

FA Cup Draw

Chelsea vs Liverpool
Charlton or Midds vs West Ham

Come on Liverpool


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

sheff wednesday to stay up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a feeling that liverpool will turn over the blue divers


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Liverpool for FA cup glory

Everyones hates how Chelsea play now and its not nice to see homegrown talent like SWP diving like all the foreigners they have at the club

NOT GUD FOR THE GAME AT ALL


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a horrible feeling im gonna lose a day this week. my brother supports chelsea so sunday is gonna be a hefty drink up


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Well the F.A have offered the job to Scolari. What does everybody think about this? I would have liked to see an English manager.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Well the F.A have offered the job to Scolari. What does everybody think about this? I would have liked to see an English manager.


to be honest it doesnt bother me that he isnt English. I wanted someone who was proven at the International stage and there isnt an English manager upto this yet where as he is.

We shall see how it goes anyway.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Well the F.A have offered the job to Scolari. What does everybody think about this? I would have liked to see an English manager.


to be honest it doesnt bother me that he isnt English. I wanted someone who was proven at the International stage and there isnt an English manager upto this yet where as he is.

We shall see how it goes anyway.
[/quote]
Totally agree with this no point in takin 1 step forward 2 steps back is there we need some one he is upto the job and knows the international stage inside out :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I just saw ian wright on the news saying he would rather have a mediocre england team with an english manager than a world cup win with a overseas manager..
What a f**king retarded thing too say








Scolari has had success everywhere he has managed, knows world football like the back of his hand and has a big enough personality to deal with the press.
Great choice IMO.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I can't decide wether or not i'm for or against him managing. Yes hes a proven quality manager, but the bloke can't even speak English, and he encourages his players to foul. Now I don't mind teams playing physically but purposely fouling is just wrong.
I saw on ceefax yesterday that he isnt actually going to be manager now, whats going on there?


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Just seen on sky sports news now that he has rejected the England job now


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

So what are everyones thoughts on the Championship playoffs then?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ratman said:


> So what are everyones thoughts on the Championship playoffs then?


well...my gf and her family are all Preston fans and I was brought up around that area...so for me Im hoping Preston go up. They have the current form to do it, but not so sure they will. I was at Cardiff last year with them for the playoff final when they bottled it!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> So what are everyones thoughts on the Championship playoffs then?


well...my gf and her family are all Preston fans and I was brought up around that area...so for me Im hoping Preston go up. They have the current form to do it, but not so sure they will. I was at Cardiff last year with them for the playoff final when they bottled it!
[/quote]
give them my love from last season then....no seriously..i think preston deserve a go as the others (possibly excluding leeds) are proven rubbish in the prem.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

alan said:


> give them my love from last season then....no seriously..i think preston deserve a go as the others (possibly excluding leeds) are proven rubbish in the prem.


you totally deserved to win it there. They had beaten you twice in the league that season, but at Cardiff they lost all knowledge of what to do with the ball once they got past the halfway line!

Hopefully this year they'll get up. As would be nice for Liverpool to play them and thrash them so I can take the piss


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

As long as Leeds don't go up i'l be happy. My uncles a Leeds fan so it'l be nice to be able to laugh at him if they don't get promoted. But then again, if they don't get promotion there won't be any derbys at brammel lane


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> As long as Leeds don't go up i'l be happy. My uncles a Leeds fan so it'l be nice to be able to laugh at him if they don't get promoted. But then again, if they don't get promotion there won't be any derbys at brammel lane


Being a DIE HARD Leeds fan im hoping this is there year to return to the Premiership but looking on current form and by how the other teams seem to be playing at the moment its not looking very good

Problem weve ad all season is we hav'nt been able to score enough goals for my liking but we'll see how it goes owt can happen in the play-offs which is a good thing for Leeds the club is to big to be sat in the Championship all the home games ive been to this season i recon the team has really bn wantin the crowd bhind them but wen the stadiums only 2\3 full its not as easy to get the atomoshere we had in the Premiership days

Without a doubt tho if we get to the Play-off final ill be there with another 35,000 Leeds fans

MARCHING ON TOGETHER. . . . . . . .


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Ratman said:


> As long as Leeds don't go up i'l be happy. My uncles a Leeds fan so it'l be nice to be able to laugh at him if they don't get promoted. But then again, if they don't get promotion there won't be any derbys at brammel lane


Being a DIE HARD Leeds fan im hoping this is there year to return to the Premiership but looking on current form and by how the other teams seem to be playing at the moment its not looking very good

Problem weve ad all season is we hav'nt been able to score enough goals for my liking but we'll see how it goes owt can happen in the play-offs which is a good thing for Leeds the club is to big to be sat in the Championship all the home games ive been to this season i recon the team has really bn wantin the crowd bhind them but wen the stadiums only 2\3 full its not as easy to get the atomoshere we had in the Premiership days

Without a doubt tho if we get to the Play-off final ill be there with another 35,000 Leeds fans

MARCHING ON TOGETHER. . . . . . . .
[/quote]

Fingers crossed. On present form it ain't gonna happen. I know we had most decent players rested but the Preston game was one of the worst I have seen. It was enough to put you to sleep!


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> As long as Leeds don't go up i'l be happy. My uncles a Leeds fan so it'l be nice to be able to laugh at him if they don't get promoted. But then again, if they don't get promotion there won't be any derbys at brammel lane


Being a DIE HARD Leeds fan im hoping this is there year to return to the Premiership but looking on current form and by how the other teams seem to be playing at the moment its not looking very good

Problem weve ad all season is we hav'nt been able to score enough goals for my liking but we'll see how it goes owt can happen in the play-offs which is a good thing for Leeds the club is to big to be sat in the Championship all the home games ive been to this season i recon the team has really bn wantin the crowd bhind them but wen the stadiums only 2\3 full its not as easy to get the atomoshere we had in the Premiership days

Without a doubt tho if we get to the Play-off final ill be there with another 35,000 Leeds fans

MARCHING ON TOGETHER. . . . . . . .
[/quote]

Fingers crossed. On present form it ain't gonna happen. I know we had most decent players rested but the Preston game was one of the worst I have seen. It was enough to put you to sleep!
[/quote]
AGREED!

Not the type of motivation u need going into the play-offs semis against the same team!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Well, despite the ref obviously hiding a Preston shirt under that there top I thought we did rather well. True you could count the amount of Leeds players without yellow cards on one hand but hey, passion thats all









That ref wanted shooting though. 9 players are enough for us.

I now have a box booked for Cardiff, the playoffs gonna be good if they pick up their game. Good old girlfriend and her business contacts









Couldn't be happier


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A picture Arsene Wenger, Rafa Benitez and Alex Ferguson did *not* want to see!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> A picture Arsene Wenger, Rafa Benitez and Alex Ferguson did *not* want to see!!!


doesnt make any difference in my opinion. They've sepnt 35mil on a 30yr old which will probably cost them that again in wages.

They won enough games without him last season, so he isnt going to make a huge difference. Plus he never helped AC in Itanbul did he
















BTW- going to merge this in the footy banter thread in a min!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

who is he ??


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> who is he ??


Dunno...just some eastern european dude jose found on the back streets of milan...








Dirt cheap too....only cost him £30 million!


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Gud buy in my eyes fair enough hes knockin on a bit but his record says it all played jus in front of Drogba good be lethal


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I bet Milan are extatic with the money they got for him.

For any other club, 30 mil for a 30 year old striker (even if it is shevchenko) would be a complete waste of money. He'l be top scorer in the prem for the next year or two, then he'l just be shite. But if you had hundreds of millions to spend, would you really care?

In a way it could be chelseas downfall. Now they have Shevchenko, Drogba, Crespo, Kalou, Gudjohnson and Cole all wanting to play. Would you be happy if you had to compete with 5 other players for a place? It will be a serious strain on team spirit.

The thing I fear the most is shevchenko banging in 6 against us next year! How the hell are Unsworth, Morgan, Bromby and Sommeil going to deal with him!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> who is he ??


Dunno...just some eastern european dude jose found on the back streets of milan...:laugh: 
Dirt cheap too....only cost him £30 million!
[/quote]
i can smell c... p*ssy.......................buying for no reason

jose...your mum masterbates disabled people with her small tits


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

alan said:


> jose...your mum masterbates disabled people with her small tits


That is some funny sh*t right there!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i think i might have pumped my ball up a bit too much


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

alan said:


> i think i might have pumped my ball up a bit too much


It could be a little over inflated. Better for curling it though. Try some Beckham free kicks.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> i think i might have pumped my ball up a bit too much


It could be a little over inflated. Better for curling it though. Try some Beckham free kicks.
[/quote]
good idea







maybe sven might pick me


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

C,mon then guys wot are ur opions on Crouchy??


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think he's brilliant. He could be key against the South American teams, as they have very few players who are used to playing aginst his type. Most play in leagues with fast flowing football played at ground level, so wont have a clue if we put long balls up in the air.
He's also got a very good touch and technique for such a big guy


----------

